# My youtube channel



## Michael S Vieira (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I started a YouTube channel on painting and drawing. I'd love to know what you think, also any suggestions and pointers would be greatly appreciated. http://www.youtube.com/user/TheMichaelsvieira/videos?view=0
Thank you so much! I look forward to hearing from you guys.


----------



## AmandaEck (Jan 18, 2013)

It is interesting Vieira. You are getting good views for your video clips. All the best. 

http://abstractartwork.com/


----------



## Michael S Vieira (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you Amanda. Do you have any suggestions or requests? I'd be more than happy to fulfill them.



AmandaEck said:


> It is interesting Vieira. You are getting good views for your video clips. All the best.
> 
> http://abstractartwork.com/


----------

